

Arthur C. Clarke presents Fractals: The Colors Of Infinity  - absconditus
http://inpotential.com/wordpress/articles/numerology/arthur-clarke-fractals-colors-infinity/

======
Luc
You know what, you can go watch the whole video in one piece here:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6939286120674554766> , and not have
to suffer that Personal Enegery Mandala Aura Third Eye Chakra nonsense!

------
amohr
Aka: "proof that Arthur C Clarke does acid"

